# Bean - In Labor, possibly complications



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our last doe to kid this year was due yesterday. This morning I watched her on the camera, and she acted normal. I went out and found a long stream of goo. Did barn chores, waited. Nada, more clear goo. She has acted normal much of the day, eating hay, wanting food, etc.

She's had the goo all day, then clear fluid. Finally I went in, could barely get my hand in, had to massage her cervix. I felt a bag, it was not against the cervix, and I wasn't going to mess with it, and cause an issue.

I've never had a labor like this before. She's a FF, no distress. I gave her calcium drench about 40 minutes ago, and that made her seem more uncomfortable - as in a laboring doe. Then she went to her hay.

I am watching her on the camera now, she's laying down, looks to be chewing her cud. I did see baby movement a little while ago when I was out there.

I have a bad feeling this may not end well, but praying I am wrong. I had to come in and get a bite to eat, I am too hungry to think. If she doesn't start showing signs of getting them out soon, I'll go in and check again.

She's lost a lot of fluid, that really concerns me, but I've had a few people tell me they've had FF do this before. However, this has been going on all day.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know that I, myself could offer any advice other than to watch her really close.... Has she done any active pushing?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She is just now starting to act very uncomfortable, maybe a couple of pushes, she's up and down from her knees, was rubbing her sides, and looking at her rear end. Praying all is really okay, and she's just being an oddball taking the doe code of honor to the max. I am so very grateful I purchased a barn camera this year, so I can watch from the house. 

Just now she started some more pushing. FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Good luck. I hope she is just being weird and things go smoothly.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hoping everything goes OK. That actually sounds oddly familiar though. My doe that had DOA quads was doing the same sort of thing. Had goo all day like that. I went in but could hardly get my hand in. 
Hopefully Bean is just pushing the Doe Code to the limit!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

hope all goes well, keep us posted!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Had a few FF at the neighbors go like this . Keep an eye on cervical dilation. These two didn't dilate and needed a shot from the vet to dilate. Several hours later, we had to pull kids due to them being tangled. But the original concern was non dilation.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No baby yet. We just came in to warm up and give her some time.

I went in, and could feel a babies head downward and a bubble above it. Her Cervix isn't open all the way IMO, so I massaged it a bit, she did some hard pushes while doing so. A sack broke, I worried it was babies sack.

Gave her about 20 minutes, went in again, and could feel a sack entering the birth canal. I had my daughter gently lift up on her belly, my son hold her, and I massaged and could feel a baby possibly trying to make it's way into the canal, but the cervix is stopping it. I massaged it. Birth canal IMO is good and is loosened up from massaging. 

We'll give her some more time, I don't want to over stress her if she's not completely ready. I'll keep working the cervix a little at a time. Hopefully we can get the babies out before it becomes a serious issue for her.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my. Cervix isnt opening. The hinges must be stuck! Or 2 are fighting to get out of birth canal at once. Maybe the mamma can reposition them by walking about.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree something is up. I only had this once and I kept waiting because the rule is 30 minutes of pushing but she would never push. I kept doing the same as you checking but didn't seem ready so messaged a friend and she told me to get my butt out there and get the kids up, something was wrong and sure enough I had a tangled mess of triplets.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Got the kids out! What a night, whew.
Right after I posted, I saw her doing some pushing, and a water bubble burst, so my son and I went out. The head that I had felt in that bubble was presenting, but no feet! I had to go in, and found that one of her front feet was bent, so I was able to get it out. 
She seems to be doing really good, it didn't take me long to get her going. If baby had been in correct position Bean wouldn't have had a problem having her.

We waited, and an hour passed, it was now midnight (2:46am right now), I knew there was a 2nd baby. No pushing, nada. My son needed to be able to go to bed, so I had him hold Bean, and I went in. Sure enough another baby, this one on the lower left side. 
I felt a back foot, and was feeling around, and found what felt like a front foot. And something in the middle of that, it felt soft, thing, but long, I was like... WTH?
Finally I pulled the back foot out, and went in fishing for the other foot. 
Sadly, this baby was deformed on the hind end - what felt like a front foot was actually the other back foot. It's leg was twisted, and it's rear end had terrible development.
It was alive, bless it's heart, eyes sealed shut. Absolutely no chance of living, so I didn't stimulate it, and let it pass away 

With what I felt, I have no doubt that baby must have been stuck in that position for much of the pregnancy, it's back legs were stiff, you couldn't bend them - like they hadn't been able to move out of that position, so it's butt really couldn't mature correctly either.
It was really sad, but also a blessing that the other baby is doing so well.
I know when I went in to make sure there were no more kids, it surprised me that her uterus was so small, she's a young yearling, but she's a big girl - we've kidded out does her size with no issues before. But her uterus was definitely not very long in length. I think she will do better next time around.

I gave her a shot of LA200, cleaned baby's cord, and gave them both selenium e gel, then came inside so I could get cleaned up. 
I came in to take a shower and by the time I came out and sat down to watch her on the camera, her placenta dropped. It looks fine on camera, so that's a relief. I'll go pick it up in a few minutes.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry about the malformed baby. Congrats on the healthy one and glad mom is ok.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, so sorry about the little one. Sometimes I wonder how we ever get perfect kids with everything that can go wrong. I am glad the other one is healthy. Is the healthy one a doe or buck?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oops, I reread the post and see you said "she". Duh.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow Hoosier! Never uneventful for you...glad the doeling is ok, must have been so sad to let the other pass  but you did the right thing for sure. :hug:


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm very sorry you lost one little one, but very thankful the other little one and doe is ok.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh how sad ... happy momma and the other baby is okay though. Good work, get some good sleep now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything turned out ok. Sorry about the deformed one.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Bean and her baby seem to be okay, but I am keeping a close eye on the little one. She doesn't lay down a lot, and still acts cold even though she feels warm. It's 45 out, but cool in the barn, and it's cloudy so I put a sweater on her. 
Other than having pain and a little difficulty pooping, Bean seems to be bouncing back a little bit. I'm sure she is very swollen inside. I did give her banamine around 3am.

It's definitely been a crazy kidding year, but all babies and mom's made it through with the exception of the underdeveloped kid, so I am thankful for that. All of the other babies are thriving - they are everywhere and into everything lol.

We ended up having 8 does (9 if the 2nd baby had lived), 3 bucks. Never will that happen to us again! Naturally, the year I hope for bucklings... haha. Thankfully we did get the 3 bucks, -- my kids each need a market wether.

I ended up only managing a few hours of sleep. But, need to go to the grocery, I can't put it off another day. If I had thought about it, I would have ordered my groceries on line so they'd be ready for pickup today! I think next kidding season that will certainly be something I do!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry about the deformed kid. 

Glad everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam. I am just thankful it didn't survive because that would have been the worst part. I know it happens, so I always try to prepare myself in the back of my mind for problems like that. Looking at it one more time before it was buried, it definitely had been stuck in a horrible position, which is probably why Bean was so miserable and had a hard time laying down. She's a nice young doe, she'll have a better outcome next year I'm sure.

I spent all day with them getting her baby to feel better. I'm not sure why she was so weak and feeling bad earlier today. I ended up giving her spectogard, some corn syrup, and syringe feeding her some colostrum - which is what I had to do for a set of twins on Saturday that were born on Friday night. We've never had newborns act like that (belly ache) before. Bean's baby was hunched up, shivering, and weak. It wasn't that cold, but I got her out in the sun with a sweater on, and she started feeling better. She started perking up and nursing a bit, and my husband said she nursed a little bit this afternoon when I went to the grocery, so hopefully she's feeling better. 
She sure is adorable. She has such a cute, pink nose and sweet face ♥ I forgot to get her weight, so we'll weigh her when we go out to give Bean her antibiotic. She's not very big IMO, but good size for a young doe like Bean.

I was way too exhausted to attempt to take my camera out today, so I got some pics with my lousy camera phone. Better than nothing  She was checking things out and decided to lay down and snooze in the sun.










Right after she was born


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Awe she is cute in that little sweater. Maybe she felt bad due to whatever was going wrong with the twin?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Aww she looks so sweet. What'd you name her


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's adorable!! Glad you got to keep one of the babies. So sorry about the other one.... (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

She is too cute!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Very cute little girl! So sorry about the other one. You did a great job, though! I'm sure your efforts saved Bean and her first little girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, they definitely were very lucky. Both seem to be doing really well. I was out in the barn with them about 9pm to give Bean her antibiotics, some probios (she has had clumpy poo), and get her wormed. Her baby wanted to venture around the barn aisle, it was really cute watching her checking everything out.

Late this morning when I was in the barn she decided it was nap time and went into her barrel to sleep! I'm sure you all know that urge to get them up and snuggle lol. My husband did a 6am check on them, so after kids went to school I went back to bed. It was nice to finally get some sleep!

We haven't named her yet, I just call her Little Bitty or Little Bit for now, but she certainly needs a good name (as does Pandora's baby girl!).

The weather is lousy right now so I can't get any good pics. It's 60 degrees, but the wind is gusting 25-40mph, on and off rain, that will eventually turn to snow by this evening! Although the ground is so warm hopefully no accumulation. I am over the winter stuff, and ready for spring! Our daffodils started blooming yesterday! And the grass is starting to turn green!

It's supposed to be nice again this weekend, I sure can't wait.

Here are a couple of videos I took yesterday evening





And this one.... OMG soo funny... Bean kept dodging like someone was going to hit her, I was like, 'What is wrong with you?' then it dawned on me the flash on the phone was freaking her out, silly, silly Bean!


----------

